# Can the exterior window silver trim on the 228i be replaced with black?



## Slowly (Mar 2, 2019)

I see that for the 228i, I can get black kidney grilles on getbmwparts.com, which would be a cool look from the front, but the side window trim would not be a match as they would still be silver. Can I get black trim for those as well? Front window and rear quarter window trims. Where would I find them, and how easy are they to replace? Picture of the car with the silver trim:


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)

Get them wrapped in vinyl. Could even do it yourself.


----------



## Slowly (Mar 2, 2019)

JayR04 said:


> Get them wrapped in vinyl. Could even do it yourself.


Thanks. I was just looking into this. What is the current best vinyl roll for this purpose? Most discussions I found were old and the products are no longer available.


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)

I believe 3M is the best brand


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

BTW, love the wheels


----------



## Slowly (Mar 2, 2019)

moRider said:


> BTW, love the wheels


Thank you! Just upgraded to them: TSW Nurburgrings from Wheel Lab on 228i


----------



## Slowly (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks! Should I get the "matte" or the "satin" 3M vinyl for this car?


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Slowly said:


> Thank you! Just upgraded to them: TSW Nurburgrings from Wheel Lab on 228i


Thanks for the info. I'm so tempted to get similar wheels when I get new tires later this winter...


----------



## Slowly (Mar 2, 2019)

moRider said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm so tempted to get similar wheels when I get new tires later this winter...


You should! I'm very happy with it.


----------

